# Anyone from Ohio?



## 14114 (Jun 17, 2005)

I moved from Ohio 2 years ago but would like to talk to someone from there since that would make me feel closer to home.


----------



## holylove09 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello Mrs. W : I live in Ohio and would be happy to chat with you! what would be the best way for you? here is my email address [email protected] in the sender info put (IBS SUFFERER wants to chat) and I will chat with you okay? Happy New Year !


----------



## jperryprincess (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy new year, I live in South Carolina now, but I'm from Ohio and miss Ohio very much. Football hall of fame area.


----------



## fgwood (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi im from southwest Ohio! Would you like to talk? What would be the best way to do that?


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, I am from Whitehouse, Oh. Looking for friendly support & communicating with fellow IBS'ers. I have struggled with it for many years. I am fairly new to this site. Steve


----------

